# Tape measure preferance??



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> And yes, sometimes I still use a stick rule with that brass extention do-smack-thing for taking inside measurements....most of the time I don't even read it, I just transfer the mark from the extended rule. FatMaxs are great for their stand out, but the curl on the tape pisses me off.


Yeah, I don't have many issues with standout, I know how to work a tape well enough :whistling I'd rather do without the curl, it's a little more annoying for measuring or marking measurements one you only have one hand free.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a Fat Max 25 & 35. I also have a stick rule in every tool bucket. I use the stick rule for trim and cabinet work.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Komeleon seriously, and Fast Cap, I am trying to make the all metric one my new best friend


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

25' fat max and an 8' "homer" with built in pen and paper sticky pad they gave me at depot on contractor day. now if it only had a built in laser....


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Carry: FatMax 35'

At chop saw: FatMax 25' with pencil and pen

When cutting roof: FatMax 40' (until you do something stupid like break a $40 tape measure)

In truck cab: 3 scale rulers (2 metal, 1 plastic)

I am about to buy a laser distance finder, and develop some kind of quick clamp reflector, so I can measure things in the rain without it totally destroying a good tape in just a few weeks like I am experiencing now.:furious:


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmm, I am ready for the ridicule.
over all tape is a 25 foot stanley that my son painted for me years ago. I have replaced the tape but kept the casing.
I keep 3-4 6" metal rules around the benches, i have a very little 6' tape i use on furniture, and 4 6' folding rules.
I also use a 3 fold 1890's stanley 12" rule and as my dad used to call it, a measuring stick (150-200 yrs old at least), which is two 36 1/2" sticks with a wooden nut and wooden set screw, but I only use it to show off..


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> Hmm, I am ready for the ridicule.
> over all tape is a 25 foot stanley that my son painted for me years ago. I have replaced the tape but kept the casing.
> I keep 3-4 6" metal rules around the benches, i have a very little 6' tape i use on furniture, and 4 6' folding rules.
> I also use a 3 fold 1890's stanley 12" rule and as my dad used to call it, a measuring stick (150-200 yrs old at least), which is two 36 1/2" sticks with a wooden nut and wooden set screw, but I only use it to show off..



You got STYLE man! Just like that LR!!!


----------



## The Captain (Jan 3, 2009)

I like the 35' FAT MAX because I don't to use my glasses to read it. How many pair I have lost or stepped on is ashame.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

25' FatMax for finish
35' FatMax for framing


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I hate the fat max tape measures, they are too heavy and every one I have ever had has fallen apart.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*Roofing & General Carpentry:*35' FatMax Extreme (though I have a love/hate relationship with it...have been through 3 so far because they keep breaking at around the 4' section and they are so powerful on the drawback that they've cut my hands at times, but damn! I love that stand out and it's sturdiness. Still, one good fall and the overly wound up spring insided [IMO] locks up and it turns into a $40. paperweight...speaking of weight, too heavy to use all the time for me and definitely too bulky. I find myself using the U.S. Tape most times.












*Take along/do everything/cheap tape:*
25' U.S. Tape (best "cheap" tape measure around! very durable, fully enclosed in rubber casing).















*Finish Carpentry:*
Lutz with 1/8, 1/4, 3/4, etc...markings. 














*And one I keep "in" my belt at all times:*http://www.contractortalk.com/f3/tape-measure-preferance-51049/f3/tape-measure-preferance-51049/
Stanley 12' Powerlock...small, light and darn useful. 

[IMG]http://www.hardwarestore.com/media/product/229872_front200.jpg






*My next tape measure?:*U.S. Tape Centerpoint











========================================================

*I notice, that besides measuring for length, 
in production cutting of 4X8 stock, 
I rarely need anything other than a 12' tape. 
The small one I have now is too flimsy, 
but I'm looking into a heavy duty 12' tape.*


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I knew I was ranting on the Fat Max Extreme somewhere here! 

LOL!

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/tool-brand-loyalty-25221/

:lol:


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

90% of the time I use a plain 16' Stanley Powerlock, no need for anything longer since most everything is 16' or less. I have a few 25'/35' tapes when framing. I have a couple FatMax's but they are too cumbersome, Lufkin makes the same size tape in a smaller case, much easier to hold.

Lufkin used to make a really nice 16' x 1" blade tape you could extend to 12 feet or so before buckeling but I haven't seen them at the wholesalers or big boxes in years. Too bad as they were really nice.


----------



## DmitriyZ (Dec 16, 2008)

25'FatMAx extrime for trim, flooring
35' fatmax for framing then build exterior walls or on the roof


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

had to post a pic after Malco's comments


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> had to post a pic after Malco's comments
> View attachment 14014


I am becoming increasingly more envious of your Arsenal!

Nearly Identical to what was found in my Dads tool boxes which disappeared from my storage unit in Florida in 1989. But that is another story for another lifetime.


----------



## D.A.S.Anthony (Dec 3, 2008)

30' fatmaxx and a 12" architectural ruler. At all times. Fatmaxx has a underarmor sticker on it + my initials! I am new' skool!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

D.A.S.Anthony said:


> ......underarmor sticker on it.....


That is all I wear. Keeps me knuts in place just right, all the day long!


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I am becoming increasingly more envious of your Arsenal!
> 
> Nearly Identical to what was found in my Dads tool boxes which disappeared from my storage unit in Florida in 1989. But that is another story for another lifetime.


do we have a post pics of your shop thread here? I could drive you batty with pictures of the tools I use in my craft... hee hee.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> do we have a post pics of your shop thread here? I could drive you batty with pictures of the tools I use in my craft... hee hee.



No shop. I do cell site up keep and maintenance. Just a Truck full of tools and stuffs.

Most all my tools are less than 5 years old. Once had some classic, beautiful tools. REAL "old school".


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

no I remember you are truck based, I was wondering if there was a thread here for posting pictures of our own shops. Hadn't seen one.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> no I remember you are truck based, I was wondering if there was a thread here for posting pictures of our own shops. Hadn't seen one.



Absolutely! I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Deadhead Derek said:


> no I remember you are truck based, I was wondering if there was a thread here for posting pictures of our own shops. Hadn't seen one.


I havent known of one either, feel free to start a thread.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Cole said:


> I havent known of one either, feel free to start a thread.



I could swear that there was! Maybe it was just a "melding" in my Mind of all the individual shop photos I have seen here!


----------



## tarface (Apr 24, 2008)

Craftsman 30'.Bought it 15 years ago and whenever the tape rusts and breaks I go to Sears and they give me a brand new one.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

tarface said:


> Craftsman 30'.Bought it 15 years ago and whenever the tape rusts and breaks I go to Sears and they give me a brand new one.


When was the last time you traded. I am fairly certain that Sears has changed this policy concerning the tapes. It does vary for Employee to Employee, never mind store to store!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I could swear that there was! Maybe it was just a "melding" in my Mind of all the individual shop photos I have seen here!


Are you thinking of the one on Woodworking Talk?

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/show-us-your-shop-73/


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

firemike said:


> 90% of the time I use a plain 16' Stanley Powerlock, no need for anything longer since most everything is 16' or less.


Totally agree.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I am becoming increasingly more envious of your Arsenal!
> 
> Nearly Identical to what was found in my Dads tool boxes which disappeared from my storage unit in Florida in 1989. But that is another story for another lifetime.


Ditto.

My old man used to use a folding rule too. 

As far as I was concerned, it was a fire truck with an extension ladder by the time I rigged it up.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

D.A.S.Anthony said:


> 30' fatmaxx and a 12" architectural ruler. At all times. Fatmaxx has a underarmor sticker on it + my initials! I am new' skool!



Yeah...good idea.

Tools have a way of "growing" feet and walking off of the jobsite!

:furious:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

tarface said:


> Craftsman 30'.Bought it 15 years ago and whenever the tape rusts and breaks I go to Sears and they give me a brand new one.


:lol:

My old man (a roofer too) hasn't paid for a hammer in 45 years!
Also uses Craftsman!


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

good ol' 35' fat max or Max steel for building...25' in a kitchen/trim. Who wants a huge grenade hanging off there belt in tight quarters? Anyway, cant beat an old zig-zag rule..always accurate..alwayss true!


----------



## JGMConstruction (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a 30' Stanley that I got 18 years ago from my dad, a 30' Fat Max and 16' Stanley. The old Stanley has been through the war a few times, dropped off of roofs and scaffolding, and run over by a truck a couple times.


----------



## FRAMERBEN (Nov 26, 2007)

tarface said:


> Craftsman 30'.Bought it 15 years ago and whenever the tape rusts and breaks I go to Sears and they give me a brand new one.


I too use the Craftsman 30'. however, I am sometimes very disgusted if they break or get jammed after only a week of use. But, I have to keep reminding myself that I have not bought a tape in 8 years!


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

16' fatmax in the pouch. 
multiple craftsman and stanley 25 - 30 footers in trailer and truck


----------



## forsmant (Dec 12, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I hate the fat max tape measures, they are too heavy and every one I have ever had has fallen apart.



That is my exact experience with the Fat Max. I use a 30' Stanley power lock.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i use to carry cheap tapes between $5-12 but i was going through 2 a month, i switched to the fatmax tapes and they last me 6 months if im easy on em. occasionally i buy max steel tapes if their on sale

16 ' for trim
25' for general carpenty tasks, drywall, occasional framing, siding, flooring
35' for framing

my only issue with the fatmax tapes is that the 35' and 40' versions have lousy springs, they go really really fast. worst ive seen was 15 minutes out of the package, we were framing a 3500 sq ft cottage and one of the boys were cutting tji's. the blade on his tape broke so he grabbed a new 40' out of the truck, and


----------



## Ten Fingers (Nov 5, 2006)

Am I the only one using the Irwin with the blue colored tape? They seem to hold up better than the stanleys (25') I was using, and my 35' fatmax boat anchor only comes out if I'm laying out something over 25' long.

Irwin's has both sides of the tape marked, which I haven't found any use for.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

The "cheap" U.S. Tapes I buy actually last me longer than the $40.+ Fat Max Extremes and the FME's weigh almost 2 lbs! (1.65lbs). 

Plus, they don't fit in my Oxy Belt and their a struggle to get in and out.

They are frustrating.

But damn, they look cool! 

LOL

I don't use it much anymore. 
One 35' FME cost me about $130. for the 2 times that I replaced it.
I wrote to Stanley complaining about it, but they never got back to me. 

There has to be a better mousetrap.

Tajima seems to make great products (I love their chalklines). 

I'm going to try their tape next...










*G-Plus 30*

-30 ft. x 1 inch wide steel tape with glare-free Hyper-Coat™ blade coating 

-Tempered steel end hook secured by 4 independent rivets and steel back plate 

-Crisp, clean 2-color scale imprinted over a white background 

-Graduation in 16ths with stud and truss on-center designations 

-Smooth, high tensile-strength return spring 

-Thick elastomer cover wrapped around a heavy-gauge ABS casing 

-Two-step tape lock, cushioned end hook return and 1 inch wide belt clip


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Ten Fingers said:


> Am I the only one using the Irwin with the blue colored tape? They seem to hold up better than the stanleys (25') I was using, and my 35' fatmax boat anchor only comes out if I'm laying out something over 25' long.
> 
> Irwin's has both sides of the tape marked, which I haven't found any use for.



Irwin is really trying to one-up Stanley a lot.
Their making these innovative products.
Stanley is like the Ford of the early 1900's. 
Their going to get left behind if they don't step it up.


----------



## Glid (Jun 12, 2008)

Fatmax 35'
Starrett 25'
Some nice Altenders in the home shop.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

FatMax, either 25' or 35'


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

MALCO.New.York said:


> When was the last time you traded. I am fairly certain that Sears has changed this policy concerning the tapes. It does vary for Employee to Employee, never mind store to store!




Yeah when they switched to the red tapes. Now they will only replace them if the body breaks. If the blade brakes they wont replace it.


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

doubleaction said:


> Yeah when they switched to the red tapes. Now they will only replace them if the body breaks. If the blade brakes they wont replace it.


I just recently returned a few yellow for the new red...had no problems. I also have not bought a tape in years. 

BTW...if they told me they would only replace it if the body was broken, I would go get a hammer, smash it and ask for a new tape


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah the yellow ones they will still replace no matter what i still have a few.


----------



## Home Work Pro (Dec 9, 2008)

I bought 2-25' craftsman tapes about 15 years ago on sale for about $6.00. I always have a back up and they keep exchanging them for new. Good for me I guess. As far as the fat max goes, I have a hard time holding the bigger case when I am scribing things. It just feels awkward in my hand.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

D.Foster said:


> Ok , probably a boring question. What tape measure you all use, i use a 30' stanley powerlock. Anyone still use a folding rule??


I use a Lufkin folding rule almost exclusively, model HX46.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I use a Lufkin folding rule almost exclusively, model HX46.


That is how Measuring is DONE!


----------



## xxwckdxx (Jan 14, 2009)

stanley max steel fat max are to big for me


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

MaxSteel 25' here as well... they used to be 'contractor grade' with a lifetime warranty. I only paid for one of the first 5 or 6 I got. 

Too many people must have been snipping the end off the tape when it got a little worn out and brining it back for replacement.:whistling:shifty:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I use a yardstick. Its great for concrete.............


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

I've always used the 25 ft. max steel Stanleys also, hate the fat max's because they are so bulky and hard to fish out of your belt quickly.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

a Kobalt 25'-seriously. The tip has broken twice in the last 3 years and it's easily replaced with their lifetime warranty


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

25" Fat Max.
However if the application is suitable, the 16' Fat Max is really comfortable.


----------



## mikeybobo (Feb 18, 2007)

30' fatmax & 16' fatmax


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

All this frickin' talk about tapes made me go buy another '12 Stanely!
Besides a Tajima and/or Centerpoint, I might go with a '16 Fatmax next.
Makes sense...a lot sturdier than the 12', but more usable too for heavier work.


----------



## BirmanBuilders (Aug 24, 2005)

Fat max extreme for framing, useless for trimming though. Need a little craftsman or stanley for that


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i agree with alot on here. the fast max is just too bulky for trim use. the curve in the blade makes it harder to mark trim with out rolling the tape sideways off the piece. i have 2 craftsman 25' and a 35' that sits in the garage. i exchanged one red case 25' and the yellow 35' last week. both broke the same day when it was about 0* out. sears exchanged them no question with new units off the shelf.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I am starting to get a little Poed at my Stanley, the think keeps locking up and it is only a few months old....I can pull it out but it needs a shove to get it to rewind....spraying with silicone helps for a while but then the recoild is very VIOLENT and fast...I may try one of the Tajimas....

EDIT: Just ordered two Tajimas, 25 and 16


----------



## Mr. Wms (Jan 5, 2007)

Craftsman and only Craftsman for the past 19 years. (25')


----------

